# Some russian horses)))



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I loved them!! creative, yet simple. Nice work!!


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful. I love the grey arab and the last bay horse. Gorgeous shots.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

The colors are so vibrant and alive. Great work!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow you are very good, those picturess are just stunning


----------



## Tamara Didenko (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you, guys))) I'm glad you like my works!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome photos


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

oh woow
they are great!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

These pix are stunning! Good work.


----------



## Tamara Didenko (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks all of you!

Arabian stallion HK Marcello, Tersk Stud

DTI_3642 by dozornaya, on Flickr


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorgeous work! красивейше!


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Tamara Didenko (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to all of you!
Akhal-teke stallion Pekhimdar


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! ^_^


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tamara Didenko said:


> Hello people!
> A friend of mine *Ogait*, who is user of this forum as well, adviced me to visit it and to share some of my pictures with you) I'm equine photographer. For most time I live in Russia, but I visit USA pretty often, because my parents live here. Now I'm in NYS. Would like to show you some of my photos:
> 
> 
> ...


 
WOW, who is the lovely Grey in the top photo? What an exotic face!


----------



## Tamara Didenko (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks!
His name is Banderos (2007, WH Justice - Borodina), he is an active stallion of Tersk Stud, Russia))) 

Another stallion from Tersk Stud:
Pobeditel (Balaton - Pantomima), 1998


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tamara Didenko said:


> Thanks!
> His name is Banderos (2007, WH Justice - Borodina), he is an active stallion of Tersk Stud, Russia)))
> 
> Another stallion from Tersk Stud:
> Pobeditel (Balaton - Pantomima), 1998


Well, the grey has an exquisite face, but I like the substance of Pobeditel. And you cannot miss that masquline look either. Great PICS!!


----------



## Tamara Didenko (Nov 9, 2010)

*Dreamcatcher Arabians*, I suppose Banderos and Pobeditel are from different lines of breeding. I know that Tersk stud breed both show and race arabians. So Pobeditel is from race line and Banderos is from show line. I've already had two trips to Tersk stud last and this year and I've got lots of pictures of their arabians))) I will keep showing them)))


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Tamara, I love the pics from Tersk stud. My own lines have a lot of Russian in them and I love the looks and substance of the Russian bred Arabians. Banderos looks a lot like what is winning here in the American show rings and, while I appreciate his gorgeousness, I consistently find myself drawn to horses like Pobeditel for myself. 

Please keep posting your pics, they're lovely!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Was the last pic in the first post edited to get the flowers on the ground? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Tamara Didenko (Nov 9, 2010)

*Dreamcatcher Arabians*, thanks, I will))

*equiniphile*, no it wasn't))) The flowers were really there)))


----------

